# SWEET 1942 ELGIN!



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232451109385


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vtg-elgin-2...e-skip-tooth-lights-floating-hub/232451109385
> 
> View attachment 661650



Dude, just saw that about an hour ago! Love that bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

I had the model under it and it was in better shape but you never see this one complete like this.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2017)

*VTG ELGIN 26"Three-Star Men's Prewar Tank Bicycle Skip-tooth+Lights+Floating Hub*

*Seller information*
toyczy (1823 )
100% Positive feedback

 Item condition:
Used

“Original barn-find condition” 
Time left:6d 12h Wednesday, 3:44PM
Starting bid:
US $1,200.00
[ 0 bids ]
Enter US $1,200.00 or more 
Located in United States
Shipping:
Free Local Pickup | See details 
Item location:
Hesperia, California, United States
Ships to: 
Local Pick-up Only
 ELGIN Three-Star Men's Prewar Tank Bicycle 

Original unmolested condition barn-find fresh bicycle 

*A California Native 
*original headlight 
*original brakelight tail light 
*Stewart Warner Floating Hub
*Original paint 

Bike is in good condition considering its age. See pictures for condition details. It's sold in as is condition as pictured and local pick-up 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
That is a great looking bike!


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2017)

Very cool color too.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah,
And a local pick up right in our own back yard.
Usually, the sweet original bikes with local pick up only, are always in places like like Pennsylvania.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 17, 2017)

Awesome...I was just about to post this one too! Want it!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 18, 2017)

Paint is really neat, like the lights and grips. Did this model have a tank or no?


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dont think it had a tank. Saving sheet metal for the war, hence the shorty rack

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 18, 2017)

You guys think the peice is on point and will go higher?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 21, 2017)

Someone on here was looking  for this EXACT bike a  few years ago.  I have no idea how to find the thread though.  I think there's a catalog page for this bike, looks like its all there.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

I think it is priced right and one bid would win it


----------



## kreika (Aug 24, 2017)

What's up with the front light angle? Trying to blind the Japanese Zero pilots?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 24, 2017)

It was our secret weapon


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 14, 2017)

Really love this bike, it's back up for more money though. Thought someone would've snagged it.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Really love this bike, it's back up for more money though. Thought someone would've snagged it.



New link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-ELGIN-2...d=232451109385&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------

